# Fan constantly running



## DonnyD (Feb 25, 2017)

I love my TiVo Roamio but not the fan constantly running fan.
I've changed the power setting to #4 and it still runs. I put the TiVo on some feet and took the access door off to allow for better air circulation. Since then the unit is significantly cooler but the fan still runs. 
The sound is some what annoying but the bigger concern is that it will burn out. 
Is this normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DonnyD said:


> I love my TiVo Roamio but not the fan constantly running fan.
> I've changed the power setting to #4 and it still runs. I put the TiVo on some feet and took the access door off to allow for better air circulation. Since then the unit is significantly cooler but the fan still runs.
> The sound is some what annoying but the bigger concern is that it will burn out.
> Is this normal? Any suggestions?


In System Information, what's the MBT? A good value is about 40C.

BTW, the fan is always running. I guess you mean it's loud or running fast enough to hear.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had three TiVo models, S2DT, HD and currently a Roamio base model, over a span of 11 years. I've never noticed any fan noise. I don't place them on an open surface near where I sleep, however, rather in a cabinet at least 7 feet from where I sit. But I've never noticed it even when working (connecting cables, etc.) right next to the box.


----------



## DonnyD (Feb 25, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> In System Information, what's the MBT? A good value is about 40C.
> 
> BTW, the fan is always running. I guess you mean it's loud or running fast enough to hear.


The MBT is 35.
Yes the fan is loud enough that you can hear it even when the TV is on. But it is always on even when the TV has been off for hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DonnyD said:


> The MBT is 35.
> Yes the fan is loud enough that you can hear it even when the TV is on. But it is always on even when the TV has been off for hours.


That's low unless the ambient temp is 60F, and the TV has nothing to do with the TiVo. I would speculate that if the fan on a TiVo can vary its speed then that circuit is broken. But I never hear the fans on my Roamio or Premiere boxes. What model Roamio?

There are threads about changing the fans on a Roamio. It can be a challenge to get the cover off the basic or OTA Roamio, but only the first time. Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement


----------



## DonnyD (Feb 25, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> That's low unless the ambient temp is 60F, and the TV has nothing to do with the TiVo. I would speculate that if the fan on a TiVo can vary its speed then that circuit is broken. But I never hear the fans on my Roamio or Premiere boxes. What model Roamio?
> 
> There are threads about changing the fans on a Roamio. It can be a challenge to get the cover off the basic or OTA Roamio, but only the first time. Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement





JoeKustra said:


> That's low unless the ambient temp is 60F, and the TV has nothing to do with the TiVo. I would speculate that if the fan on a TiVo can vary its speed then that circuit is broken. But I never hear the fans on my Roamio or Premiere boxes. What model Roamio?
> 
> There are threads about changing the fans on a Roamio. It can be a challenge to get the cover off the basic or OTA Roamio, but only the first time. Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement


It's a Roamio OTA


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DonnyD said:


> It's a Roamio OTA


Then it's your decision. If it's the fan you can oil it or replace it. If it's the power to the fan, it will be harder to fix. But I doubt it will get better. So you can live with it or call TiVo or look for help from others who have done it. I have had my case off to change the hard drive. It's tight but not bad after the first time. With the case off you can stop the fan with your finger in case it's the hard drive making the noise. It would be easier to replace the hard drive than the fan. You will need tools also. Weeknees.com is the place for the tools. Replacing the fan is hard since the two bottom mounting things are under the motherboard. I've never done it. TiVo Superstore | Upgraded TiVo DVRs, Remotes, Parts, Repairs


----------

